# 13x7 Question



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

OK so I traded some older crossfire amps for some 13x7 chrome wires. They have Gold Dayton knockoffs but the wheels are stamped D3 does anyone know the validity of these wheels? I basically got nothing into them. IM just curious if they are china or daytons? Let me know I post pictures asap.
AG


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Post good pics of the nipples.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 15 2009, 12:46 PM~13009534
> *OK so I traded some older crossfire amps for some 13x7 chrome wires. They have Gold Dayton knockoffs but the wheels are stamped D3 does anyone know the validity of these wheels? I basically got nothing into them. IM just curious if they are china or daytons? Let me know I post pictures asap.
> AG
> *


There Pinnicle wire wheels(aka China's made in the USA),Yank of one of the tires and it should say Made in Usa,but its not A Dayton........Dayton Has 225c or 225a stamped on the back of the hubs........Just cuz the Knock off says Dayton doesnt mean the wheel is.........fyi..........I have about 2 sets of Pinnacle wire wheels(China's made in the USA) with this stamped on the back of the hubs,just took the pic too......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 15 2009, 11:46 AM~13009534
> *OK so I traded some older crossfire amps for some 13x7 chrome wires. They have Gold Dayton knockoffs but the wheels are stamped D3 does anyone know the validity of these wheels? I basically got nothing into them. IM just curious if they are china or daytons? Let me know I post pictures asap.
> AG
> *




If they are daytons check the spokes . If the spokes are stainless with chome
plated steel nipples they are daytons . check them with a magnet there may be a 
little pull (not much) Some of the old daytons had no name> With D 3 on the
back they may not be.



Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Daniel beat me to the punch They are not daytons. Saw ypur pics


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 15 2009, 01:07 PM~13009649
> *Daniel beat me to the punch They are not daytons. Saw ypur pics
> *










.... :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2009, 11:54 AM~13009582
> *There Pinnicle wire wheels(aka China's made in the USA),Yank of one of the tires and it should say Made in Usa,but its not A Dayton........Dayton Has 225c or 225a stamped on the back of the hubs........Just cuz the Knock off says Dayton doesnt mean the wheel is.........fyi..........I have about 2 sets of Pinnacle wire wheels(China's made in the USA) with this stamped on the back of the hubs,just took the pic too......
> 
> 
> ...



The picture above is not mine but thats what they look like. I guess I didnt do to for trading 2 crossfire amplifers that have been sitting in the closet for two-three years. They have minor ruston the back of the spokes looks more like brake dust and grime. Some steel wool may do the trick thanks peeps.


----------



## RcDiKey (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello everybody! I bought spoke wheels and want to know real Dayton or not? On the front side do not have any labels. On the back side of the hub only number 23 (picture). Spokes and nipples magnets. Nipple pump made of stainless steel. Adapters are on photo. Tires made in USA. Knock off "US WIRE WHEEL". It is known that the wheels for about 20 years. Dayton or not?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

RcDiKey said:


> Hello everybody! I bought spoke wheels and want to know real Dayton or not? On the front side do not have any labels. On the back side of the hub only number 23 (picture). Spokes and nipples magnets. Nipple pump made of stainless steel. Adapters are on photo. Tires made in USA. Knock off "US WIRE WHEEL". It is known that the wheels for about 20 years. Dayton or not?
> View attachment 1937881
> View attachment 1937913
> View attachment 1937889
> ...


Nope not Daytons. All nipples would line up and there would be a 225 stamp on the back of the hubs, not "23"


----------



## RcDiKey (Dec 16, 2016)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Nope not Daytons. All nipples would line up and there would be a 225 stamp on the back of the hubs, not "23"


Thank you very much! Then it's china or ...?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

RcDiKey said:


> Thank you very much! Then it's china or ...?


China's. Possible USA "built" but regardless, imitation of true Daytons.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RcDiKey said:


> Thank you very much! Then it's china or ...?


They are standards so they were built for the Midwest market.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> They are standards so they were built for the Midwest market.


:rimshot:


----------



## RcDiKey (Dec 16, 2016)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> China's. Possible USA "built" but regardless, imitation of true Daytons.


Build China or the US? All the same quality they better than present china. I am in Russia, so we have hard to get these wheels. I am glad that I have...:cheesy:


----------

